# VB: Werte in OLE-Excel-Diagramm einlesen



## Stiffler (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, ich bin Anfänger und habe folgendes Problem...
Ich möchte Werte, die mein Programm ausrechnet, als Diagramm darstellen. Dazu habe ich auf einer neuen Form ein OLE_Excel_Diagramm eingefügt. Wie übergebe ich diesem Objekt jetzt aber meine Werte in die entsprchende Zeile?
Meine Werte werden in Textfelden ausgegeben...
DANKE jetzt schon mal...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (18. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

Versuchs mal hiermit http://www.vbarchiv.net/download/download_detail.php?pid=446 dazu gibt's auch Beispiele ...

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stiffler (18. Dezember 2003)

Perfekt.. Danke


----------



## wernair (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Thomas!

Ich habe soeben Deinen Tipp gefunden und mir auch das ActiveX Objetk downgeloaded; leider komme ich im Moment nicht weiter! Wie genau kann ich Daten an das Objekt übergeben.
Sehe mich leider durch das beiligende Bsp. nicht ganz durch; hast du vielleicht ein kurzes einfaches Bsp. für mich oder kannst mir anders weiterhelfen...?

Vielen Dank
Wernair


----------

